# لماذا صوم نينوى مفروض على الآشوريين فقط ؟؟ ( رد وتفنيد على خابوركوم)



## البابلـي (19 مايو 2010)

*سلام المسيح رب المجد ..

ان ابليس .. لن يهنأ له بال .. طالما بقي الكتاب المقدس كأعظم كتاب ظهر على سطح كوكب الارض ..!

لذلك فهو يهيج عملائه من كل حدب وصوب للطعن فيه وبصدقيته ..

والنتيجة المعروفة دوماً : 
فشل ... ما بعده فشل .. وخيبة واندحار ، وخنس صغار !

فقد طالعنا احد المهووسين بالشهرة ، بمقال خفيف الوزن والقيمة ، ينفث فيه الجهالات والسخافات ضد كتاب الرب المقدس . وقد اختار هذا اليهوذا موضوع : الصوم .. وبالتحديد صوم يونان ، ليصوب نحوه سهام ابليس ..

ومقاله الهش منشور في عدة مواضع على النت ، وجلها نسطورية جاحدة للايمان ، او قومية - لا علاقة لها بالحس القومي الصحيح - بل تحث على العودة للوثنية وعبادة الصخور والآلهات !

فها هي خربشاته ، نضعها كما نشرها ثم ندحضها بنعمة القدير ..


*
لماذا صوم نينوى مفروض على الآشوريين فقط ؟؟​
من موقع : خابوركوم
http://khabour.com/ara/index.php?opt...23712&catid=29

الرد :



افتتاحية ركيكة !​


يفتتح الكاتب مقاله بعبارات ركيكة عن ما يدعوه " الفوائد العلمية " للصوم !




> وبشكل عام ، فإن الصوم من الناحية العلمية مفيد للإنسان


 
*ولعله يقصد الناحية " الصحية " لفوائد الصوم ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






لكن قبلها استوقفتني أول عبارة كتبها هذا " المؤرخ "! حين قال :

*
إقتباس:
إن عادة الصوم مارسها الإنسان منذ ماقبل التاريخ ولا زال لحد اليوم 
*منذ ما قبل التاريخ !!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




فهل عنى بمقولته بان الانسان الحجري الذي سكن الكهوف ، كان يصوم ...!؟
ومنذ قبل التاريخ ؟

الم يكن من الاجدر ان يتحفنا هذا المؤرخ بمرجع تاريخي يوثق كلامه ، بدلاً من هذا الكفر الذي افتتح به أول قصيدته !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*
الاسباب الوجيهة ! ​

فيقول هذا الجهبذ مهاجماً التوراة المقدسة بسطحية :



فأسباب صومنا مدة ثلاثة أيام لما يُسمى بـ( صوم نينوى ) يعود بالدرجة الآولى الى مُدَوّني كُتاب التوراة ، حيث إستطاعوا بحيلهم وبمكرهم أن يقنوعوننا نحن الآشوريون بأننا لسنا سوى أحفاد الزُناة والخطاة والملحدين والأشرار والقتلة المجرمين الذين كانوا يعيشون في مدنية نينوى ، { وكأنه لم تحدث شرور وفواحش عند الشعوب الأخرى إلا عند الآشوريين } 



> فأسباب صومنا مدة ثلاثة أيام لما يُسمى بـ( صوم نينوى ) يعود بالدرجة الآولى الى مُدَوّني كُتاب التوراة ، حيث إستطاعوا بحيلهم وبمكرهم أن يقنوعوننا نحن الآشوريون بأننا لسنا سوى أحفاد الزُناة والخطاة والملحدين والأشرار والقتلة المجرمين الذين كانوا يعيشون في مدنية نينوى ، { وكأنه لم تحدث شرور وفواحش عند الشعوب الأخرى إلا عند الآشوريين }


 

واقول لهذا " المفكر "! .. 

ان الذين تدعوه بــ " مدوني التوراة " المكرة المحتالين .. لم يكونوا هم من " أقنع " اجدداك ليصوموا هذا الصوم .. 
انما هم المسيحيون ..!
وبالتحديد ان رسل المسيح هم من حملوا التوراة المقدسة وبشارة المسيح معهم اينما حلوا ..
ومما حملوه معهم كان سفر يونان .. وما احتواه من رحمة ومحبة الرب لكل الشعوب - مهما كانت عاصية - وهو السفر الذي يحمل روح " الانجيل " ، لأنه موجه الى الأمم البعيدة !

*ولكن الجاحدون .. لا يعترفون بالجميل .. وينكرون النعمة ، ملقين في البئر حجراً بل حجارة !

فان كنت ترفض التوراة .. فارفض الانجيل بالتالي ، فالاثنان كالروح والجسد !

فلا تدعي المسيحية وانت تنكر كتابها .. 

وان لم تقبلها ، فكن رجلاً ، وتحلى بالشجاعة واتركها واتبع اي دين شئت ، لأن المسيحية ايضاً قد وصفت النظام العالمي الديكتاتوري القادم بقيادة " ضد المسيح " ، وصفته بــ " بابل الزانية " !! ( راجع سفر الرؤيا ).

ثم ان كان اجدادك مجرمون .. فهذا لا يعيب !
فكما كانوا مجرمين .. فقد كانوا ايضاً حضاريين متقدمين ..

والتوراة لم تقدم صورة مشوهة للاشوريين ولم تسطر التاريخ بعين واحدة كما تفعلون .
فكما تحدثت عن كفرهم فقد تحدثت عن ايمانهم ! 

وكما كان يونان نبياً وقديساً ، فانه كان له ايضاً ضعفاته وضيقة افقه وتعصبه لقوميته !

والتوراة لا تخفي هذا او ذاك !

اقرأ بعينيك الاثنين ما لم تقرأه بعين واحدة تلك السطور البديعة من كلمات التوراة المقدسة عن الاشوريين والمصريين :

*{ في ذلك اليوم تكون سكة من مصر الى اشور فيجيء الاشوريون الى مصر والمصريون الى اشور ويعبد المصريون مع الاشوريين. في ذلك اليوم يكون اسرائيل ثلثاً لمصر ولاشور بركة في الارض . بها يبارك رب الجنود قائلاً : مبارك شعبي مصر وعمل يدي اشور وميراثي اسرائيل } ( اشعيا 23:19-25). ​هل وقعت عينك على هذه النصوص المقدسة في التوراة من قبل ..؟

ما السبب الداعي ليجعل " مدوني " التوراة " كما يطيب لك ان تدعوهم ، ان يمدحوا ايمان الاشوريين بهذه الكلمات الرائعة ..؟

ما الدافع عن يقوم اليهود بجعل انفسهم في نهاية القائمة التي ستكون " بركة في الارض " ..؟

مصر 
اشور 
اسرائيل !

اخبرونا ايها الجاحدون !


*********

اسأل طفل مدارس احد .. يا قصير النظر !​
يقول الكاتب بجهل وسيع :




> ولذلك فإن الآشوريون وحدهم فقط يصومون هذا الصوم لحد اليوم لسببين لا أكثر.


 
*لم يكن ليليق بكاتب يكتب منتقداً للدين والتاريخ والتقاليد .. ان يتعثر بجهله لهذه الدرجة المخجلة !!!

فمما لا يخفى حتى على القبائل النائية ، بأن الكنائس الارثوذكسية العريقة تصوم صوم يونان ايضاً .. وبكل خشوع وتقوى !
وليس الاشوريون وحدهم بحسب ما توصلت اليه فواتك علوم صاحبنا المؤرخ !

وهو أمر لا يحتاج الى دراسة ، انما مجرد طرح سؤال سريع على اي اخ سرياني او قبطي !

ولكنه الجهل والتحامل والتعصب ، الذي ادى الى افلات مثل هذه الترهات !
ولو قيلت هذه الجملة امام اصغر تلاميذ مدارس الاحد ، لأمسكوا بطونهم من شدة الضحك ! *

*يقول :*




> ولذلك فإن الآشوريون وحدهم فقط يصومون هذا الصوم لحد اليوم لسببين لا أكثر.
> السبب الأول:
> يعود لجهلنا للخفايا والنوايا السيئة لكُتّاب التوراة الذين لم يذكروا أجدادنا الأشوريين إلا بالسوء والشر، والذي يُطالع كتاب التوراة سيرى فيه إن إن أنبياء اليهودب عاشو كل أوقاتهم في حروب وصراعات وزرع الفتن وإقتراف الآثام والشرور والعيش في تناقضات وخلافات حتى مع ألههم بدأ من سفر التكوين حتى آخر سفر فيها وهو سفر الملاخي ، ولم نجد هؤلاء الأنبياء يتفقون معا على اي موضوع حتى سوى موضوع واحد وهو الإساءة الى الآشوريين وتشويه حضارتهم .


 
*الرد :

طبعاً يتبع هذا العميل العرباني لتعاليم اسياده المسلمين ، في الاساءة للتوراة المقدسة ولانبياء الرب ..
فتراه يضرب شرقاً وغرباً .. يمنة ويسرة .. بكلام مرسل اهوج ، وتصريحات فارغة واهنة ..
ويهاجم انبياء الرب بوقاحة العربان الجربان وهو النسطوري ، وكلاهما نتاج مستنقع واحد !

فهو يقول في ختام مقاله المسخ :*




> يمكننا أن نصوم صوم نينوى لأجل أن ينير الهنا السماوي عقول قادتنا الروحيين والعلمانيين لتتوحد طوائفنا وكنائسنا الآشورية وتعمل معا بقلب وبيد واحدة كما علمنا ربنا يسوع المسيح


 
*فهو قد تعلم من " ربنا يسوع المسيح " !!!!!

فهذا الذي يزعم انه مسيحي وتعلم من المسيح ( والمسيح بريء منه ) ، نراه يطعن في صميم الانجيل المقدس بطعنه الغير مبرر ضد الانبياء !

ولأنه يتبع الديانة النسطورية ، ملقياً اياها في الخلاط ليمزجها بالوثنية والقومية وعبادة الالهة الزائفة من آشور وعشتار وانكيدو ، فالنتيجة هي ديانة " نسطوثنية " !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



فهو لم يفتح صفحة واحدة من الانجيل المبارك ، بل لا يعيره اي التفات ، فلذلك فهو لم يقرأ ما قاله المسيح عن الانبياء .. ولنقرأ ما قاله انجيلنا المقدس 

صرح المسيح له المجد بأن داود النبي كان يتكلم بالروح القدس :
*"فقال يسوع: فكيف إذاً يدعوه داود بالروح قائلاً: قال الرب لربي إجلس عن يميني" (متى 41:22-43).​فما معنى " بالروح " ...؟!

قال المسيح له المجد بأن من لا يؤمن بالتوراة فلا يستطيع ان يؤمن بالانجيل :
"فتشوا الكتب وهي التي تشهد لي، لأنكم لو كنتم تُصدقون موسى لكنتم تُصدقونني، لأنه هو كتب عني، فإن كنتم لستم تُصدقون كتب ذاك فكيف تصدقون كلامي" ؟ (يوحنا 40:39و46و47).​وقال بأنه لم يأت لينقض الانبياء :
"لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس والأنبياء، ما جئت لأنقض بل لأُكمل" (متى 17:5).​والمسيح قد جعل فرحة الملكوت هو الاتكاء مع ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وكل الانبياء !
" متى رأيتم ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وجميع الانبياء في ملكوت الله .." ( لوقا 26:13)​هؤلاء هم الانبياء الذين يفتري عليهم النسطومسلم !!

وها هو المسيح قد صرح بكلمات اوضح من الكريستال بأنه لن تزول نقطة من العهد القديم !
"الحق أقول لكم أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطه واحده من الناموس حتى يكون الكل" (متى 18:5). ​المسيح يستخدم الكتب المقدسة التوراة والانبياء في اثبات شخصيته وتعليمه :
"ثم إبتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يُفسر لهما الأمور المختصه به في جميع الكتب" (لوقا 27:24).

"وقال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم، أنه لا بد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير" (لوقا 44:24).​فلا توجد اية واحدة في الانجيل قد تم فيها رفض الانبياء وكتبهم !

وقد مدح الانجيل الانبياء القديسون ..وامر بالتمثل بصبرهم
{ خذوا يا اخوتي مثالا لاحتمال المشقات والاناة الانبياء الذين تكلموا باسم الرب } (يعقوب 10:5 )

ويأمر بحفظ كلامهم ووصفهم بالقديسين :

{ لتذكروا الاقوال التي قالها سابقا _الانبياء القديسون_ ووصيتنا نحن الرسل وصية الرب والمخلّص } ( 1 بط 3:2)


{ ثم قال لي هذه الاقوال امينة وصادقة . والرب اله الانبياء القديسين ارسل ملاكه ليري عبيده ما ينبغي ان يكون سريعا } ( رؤيا 6:22)​ثم يقتبس هذا النسطو-مسلم بعض النصوص المقدسة من نبوات ناحوم وارميا حول سقوط نينوى ..




> وهذا ما أمرَ الرّبُّ على الأشُّوريِّينَ: «لا يكونُ لكُم نَسلٌ يَحمِلُ اَسْمَكُم فيما بَعدُ، ومِنْ بَيتِ إلهِكُم أُزيلُ التَّماثيلَ والمَسبوكاتِ، وأجعَلُ قُبورَكُم كأنَّها لمْ تكُنْ».ناحوم (1 : 14)
> وَيلٌ لمدينةِ الدِّماءِ! يملأُها الغَدْرُ والرُّعْبُ ولا يَجولُ فيها طَرْفٌ.ناحوم ( 3: 1 )
> ´سَقُمَتْ عِظامُكَ، فلا جبْرَ لِكَسرِكَ. كُلُّ مَنْ يَسمعُ بِخبرِكَ يُصفِّقُ علَيكَ بالكَفَّينِ ´ناحوم ( 3 : 19 )
> يقولُ الرّبُّ القديرُ إلهُ إِسرائيلَ: سأُعاقِبُ مَلِكَ بابِلَ وأرضَهُ كما عاقَبْتُ مَلِكَ أشُّورَ " إيرميا (50 : 18 )


 
*ولو كان لديه عينان ليرى واذنان ليسمع .. لاكتشف بأن كل النبوات التي قيلت بحق الاشرار قد تمت بحذافيرها !

فالاشرار نصيبهم القصاص والدينونة .. والرب لا يحابي احداً !
فحتى شعب اسرائيل حين كان يخطئ كان يعاقبهم بأشد العقاب !

وما ابلغ قوله :
*" إِيَّاكُمْ فَقَطْ عَرَفْتُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ قَبَائل الأرض لِذَلِكَ أُعَاقِبُكُمْ عَلَى جَمِيعِ ذُنُوبِكُمْ " ( عاموس 2:3)​وقد استشهد هذا النكرة باقوال مقدسة في التوراة عن خطايا بني اسرائيل ..!
دون ان يدرك بأن الكتاب المقدس عادل ولا يحابي احداً ..
ولكن الأعمى يستشهد بما يدينه ويصفع قفاه !


يقول :




> والسبب الثاني:
> لأننا مثل الببغاء ، أو كمن يمشي في المنام تحت تأثير التنويم المغناطيسي ، لا نعي مانردده ومانقول ومانفعله.. .
> أما الحقيقة المهمة التي يعرفها كل مُطلع وباحث عن هذا الصوم ، منشأه ، تاريخه ، مصدره .... فإنه يعرف حق المعرفة بأن صوم نينوى وبمضمونه الحالي والتي ترسخت صورته وإنطبعت في العقل الباطني لأبناء شعبنا الآشوري ، لم يكن هذا الصوم وبهذا المضمون والمعنى ، موجودا حتى عهد الجاثليق حزيقيال(570-581)م ، حيث في عهده حَدَثَ أن إنتشر وباء الطاعون المميت في المنطقة ، وقد أصيب به خلق كثير، فطلب أسقف نينوى آنذك من رعيته أن يصوموا ثلاثة أيام للرب ليبعد هذا الوباء عن البلاد . ومنذ ذلك الحين سُمي هذا الصوم بباعوثا دنينوايه ،وكلمة (باعوثا) تعني (الطلب) في اللغة الآشورية .
> وأيضا يؤكد مارديونيسيوس بن الصليبي 1171م في كتابه المجادلات بأن ماروثا مفريان تكريت هو الذي أمر بإستعمال صوم نينوى سنة 649 م . وكذلك ورد في مخطوطة سريانية أخرى: أن مار يوحنا أزرق أسقف الحيرة هو وضع طقس الباعوث لصوم نينوى ، وهو الذي وضع الصلوات الطقسية الخاصة بهذا الصوم أيضا ورتبها واقرها ايشوعياب الثالث 694م .
> ...


 

*يرد عليه الكاتب الاشوري ابرم شبيرا :
*"وتدلنا مخطوطات كنيسة المشرق "الآشورية" خصوصاً تلك التي دونها القديس مار أفرام (306 – 373) إلى ممارسة الآشوريين لهذا الصوم حيث كانوا يصمون مدة 40 يوماً خاصة في أوقات الأزمات أو خلال المذابح التي كانت تفرض عليهم من قبل الفرس وغيرهم."
ابرم شبيرا 
http://www.zowaa.org/nws/ns7/n090108-2.htm​يقول :




> لأن نينوى لم تسقط بسبب ( آثامها وشرورها أمام الله ) ، إنما سقطت لسبب واحد وهو تآمر اليهود عليها وخيانتهم لها وبإعتراف أنبيائهم .


 
*تآمر اليهود !!
هذا ديدن العربان والمسلمين .. " نظرية المؤامرة " !!!
كل مصيبة تقع على رؤوسهم ينسبونها لليهود !
ان كابوسهم وبعبعهم واللي مسود عيشتهم هم اليهود !!!

وهكذا يردد هذا " البغباء " الفارغ العقل ذات ترهات اسياده !
واصدق عبارة قالها هذا الدعي النكرة هي هذه :*




> أننا مثل الببغاء ، أو كمن يمشي في المنام تحت تأثير التنويم المغناطيسي ، لا نعي مانردده ومانقول ومانفعله.. .


 
يقول :



> لكن هذا الإله لم يفكر قط بأن يدمّر مدنهم الخاوية على رؤوسهم بسبب تلك الشرور والآثام والأفعال الشنيعة ، إنما لفت إنتباهه فقط الآشوريون في مدينة نينوى العظيمة صاحبة الحضارة ، ليدمرها على رؤوس أبنائها بسبب آثامها على حد تعبير كتبة التوراة في سفر النبي يونان !!!


 
*وهذا طبعاً نتاج طبيعي من هراء رؤوس خاوية ..!

لأن الرب الاله قد سمح بمعاقبة اورشليم وتم هدمها .. وتدمير الهكيل وقد تم سبي بني اسرائيل الى بابل سبعين عاماً ..!
*" لِذلِكَ بِسَبَبِكُمْ تُفْلَحُ صِهْيَوْنُ كَحَقْل، وَتَصِيرُ أُورُشَلِيمُ خِرَبًا، وَجَبَلُ الْبَيْتِ شَوَامِخَ وَعْرٍ " ( ميخا 12:2)​كل هذا لم يراه هذا النسطو- اسلامي ؟!

الم اقل لكم انه اعمى .. يتبع عميان !

يقول :




> والواقع فإن كل المكتشفات الأثرية والرقم الطينية والكتابات المسمارية في موقع نينوى، لم تشير بأي شكل من الأشكال بقدوم النبي يونان الى نينوى ، أو قيام أهل نينوى بالصوم لمدة ثلاثة أيام متواصلة مع مواشهم وأطفالهم دون أكل ودون شرب . لأن مثل هكذا حدث ما كان ليمر دون أن يدوّن على لوح أو على جدارية أو رُقيم طيني ، كما هو الحال في تدوين أمور أقل أهمية من هذا الحدث بكثير ، مثل عقد تجارية ، عقد زواج ، سرد حوادث تاريخية ... .


 
*ليس ما اكتشف الى اليوم هو " كـــل " ما اكتشف !
هناك الكثير من الفجوات الزمنية في تواريخ الشعوب .. والكثير من الاسرار .*

يقول :




> ومن ناحية أخرى هل من الممكن أن نجمع الحار والبارد على سطح واحد ؟؟ هل من الممكن أن يكون أبناء نينوى العظام، أصحاب أعظم حضارة عرفتها الإنسانية، قمت بتهذيب شعوب العالم ونقلتهم من الحالة الوحشية البدائية الى الحالة الإنسانية الواعية ، وأرشدتهم لعبادة الله ، وإستنبطت القوانين ووضعت الشرائع التي تنظم المجتمع البشري وتطوره ... هل يعقل أن يكونوا هؤلاء بمستوى ذلك الوصف المهين الذي جاء على لسان كُتّابْ التوراة ( المتوحشين ، القساة ، المجرمين ،القتلة ، فاعلي الشر بعين الله ...) ؟؟


 
*اولاً :

ليست نينوى من ارشدت احداً " لعبادة الله " كما يزعم هذا النسطومسلم !
وليس هناك ادنى دليل يدعم هذه السخافة التاريخية !

ثانياً :

تعجبه من جمع الحار والبارد على سطح واحد .. يدل على " سطحيته " الفذة !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




فالألمان ،الأمة الالمانية العريقة بكل انجازاتها وحضارتها ومخترعاتها ، كانت السبب في هلاك ملايين البشر في اوربا في الحرب العالمية الثانية ..!

ومع كل علومهم وتطورهم ، فهم لم يتورعوا عن ابادة شعوب بكاملها لأسباب ( جينية وعرقية لا اكثر ) .. !

وقد احرقوا بظلمهم وعدوانهم ستة ملايين يهودي دون سبب .. ومع ذلك فقد قامت اسرائيل .. وذهبوا هم الى مزبلة التاريخ !
ذلك كانت تاريخ اسود للألمان ..
ولكن هذا لا يعني بأن كل عصورهم كانت هكذا ..
تماماً كالاشوريين والمصريين وغيرهم .. فقد كانت هناك صفحات سوداء .. لكنها لم تكن كل شيء !


*إقتباس:
ومن ناحية أخرى كيف يستسيغها عقلنا ، بأن ملكا جبارا مثل ملوك الآشوريين ، شملت أمبراطوريته معظم بلاد الشرق الأدنى ، كيف يُعقل أن يصغي ويطيع أمر يونان ويرتد مباشرة هو وكل شعبه وخلال ثلاثة أيام فقط من عبادة الإله السماء آشور ، أو كما يسميه اليهود إله الأوثان، ليعود الى عبادة يهوا إله يونان اليهودي ؟؟ هذا إذا إعتقدنا جدلا إن يونان فعلا وصل الى نينوى عاصمة الآشوريين وبشّر فيها !! 

*وكيف استستاغ عقلك الفذ ان تقتنع بأن ملكك ابجراوكاما الخامس قد اصغى واطاع وترك أوثانه ليعبد يهودياً ناصرياً كان يعمل نجاراً ...؟!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




هذا باستخدامي منطقك الاعوج الغير مؤمن !
ايهما الاسهل والاقرب لاقتناع عقلك ...؟!


*إقتباس:
لكن في الحقيقة فإن يونان لم يصل الى نينوى ، ولم يراها إطلاقا حتي يتم له التبشير بآلهه هناك ، وكل ما كُتب عنه وعن تبشيره في نينوى تلفيق من قبل كَتَبَة التوراة علما إن النبي يونان بريء عن كل ماجاء في سفره عن نينوى.

*تلفيق !
في حين ان الرب يسوع قد اشار مراراً الى حادثة يونان النبي ، بل قام بجعلها " نبوة " عما كان سيقوم به من تقديم نفسه كفارة وموته على الصليب وقيامته بعد ثلاثة ايام !
*
حِينَئِذٍ أَجَابَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ قَائِلِينَ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَرَى مِنْكَ آيَةً». فَأَجابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً، وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةَ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال، هكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْب الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال" 
(إنجيل متى 12: 38-40).


*وتلك النصوص صريحة حول تاريخية وجود يونان وذهابه الى نينوى .. وايمان الاشوريين بكرازته وصومهم واعمالهم . 

والمسيح لم يكن ليستشهد باساطير .. فالاسطورة لن تقوم ، انما هي خيال !
في حين ان الرب قد حدد وقال :

*" رِجَالُ نِينَوَى سَيَقُومُونَ فِي الدِّينِ مَعَ هَذَا الْجِيلِ وَيَدِينُونَهُ لأَنَّهُمْ تَابُوا بِمُنَادَاةِ يُونَانَ وَهُوَذَا أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُونَانَ هَهُنَا " ( متى 41:12)​فكيف سيقومون لو كانوا مجرد رموز ؟

فهل تجرؤ ايها النسطومسلم بأن تهاجم المسيح وتتهمه بالتلفيق ايضاً ...؟!

ولكنك لست مسيحياً ايها الدعي .. لأنك مجرد " ناقل " لافكار اعداء الصليب ..

ولا عجب فالطيور على اشكالها تقع .. !
اذ يستشهد هذا النكرة بأقوال معتوه يدعى : كمال الصليبي !


إقتباس:
الباحث كمال صليبي يفند إدعاءات النبي يونان ​





انه ذلك الكمال الصليبي ذاته الذي ذهب في رحلة بحث عن يسوع ..! 
( احد كتب الصليبي هو : البحث عن يسوع - قراءة جديدة في الأناجيل ) !

وفيه ينكر مسيح المسيحية .. ويريد ان " يخترع " لنا مسيحاً على هواه !

فتلاميذ المسيح قد اتوا من الحجاز ... من جزيرة العربان !!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



والمسيح حين تنبأ عن " المعزي " .. فهو قد اتم ما جاء في سورة الصف : 6 ، عن أحمد ومحمد !!!!

فلو كنت مسيحياً يا نكرة لما عمدت الى الاستعانة بمريض نفسي ككمال الصليبي ..!


إقتباس:
يقول كمال الصليبي في كتابه خفايا التوراة وفي الصفحة 281 من الكتاب : 
{ يعتقد معظم أهل الإختصاص بأن تدوين سفر يونان تم في العراق قرابة 350 أو حتى 250 قبل الميلاد 

* يعتقد ... " دون ان يضع مصدراً واحداً لما اعتقده من يسميهم " اهل الاختصاص " !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*



> أما المصادر التي أخذت عنها قصة يونان ، فلا بد من أنها أقدم بكثير من نصها المدوّن كما نقرأه اليوم .


* 
أما المصادر التي أخذت عنها قصة يونان ، فلا بد من أنها أقدم بكثير من نصها المدوّن كما نقرأه اليوم . 
" فلا بد ... " !!
الدليل هو انا .. وانا هو الدليل !

* 



> ومن الدليل على ذلك ان هذا النص يحتوي على اسماء كثيرة للأماكن أبقاها المدون العراقي كما سمعها من الرواة أو قرأها في المصادر التي كانت لديه، دون أن تكون له أية معرفة بمواقع الأماكن التي تشير إليها هذه الأسماء . ولم يُغيّر من أسماء الأماكن هذه إلا واحدا كان في الاصل ـ على مايبدو ـ نِزْوًه ، فحوّله الى نينوى ( نينوه ) .




*على ما يبدو ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



واين تقع " نزوه " على اي خريطة قديماً او حديثاً يا سيادة البحاثة العبقري ..؟

هناك نزوى في سلطنة عمان .. ولكنها كانت زمنياً بعد الاسلام بقرون !!!!

فأين وجد أثر لــ " نزوه " في التاريخ الا في مخيلات الصليبي السقيمة ؟!
انها فعلاً " نزوة " ... بل نزوات سفلية لا ينزلق اليها الا كل غر جاهل !*





> وبمعنى آخر فإن نينوى عاصمة الآشوريين لم تكن هي المدينة التي زارها النبي يونان ، بل كانت نِزْوَه وليس نينوى ( نينوه ) . لكن كما ذكرنا، فإن كتبه التوراة حرفوا الكلمة ليعنوا بها نينوى عاصمة الآشوريين للتشفي بالآشوريين ليس أكثر .


وبمعنى آخر فإن نينوى عاصمة الآشوريين لم تكن هي المدينة التي زارها النبي يونان ، بل كانت نِزْوَه وليس نينوى ( نينوه ) . لكن كما ذكرنا، فإن كتبه التوراة حرفوا الكلمة ليعنوا بها نينوى عاصمة الآشوريين للتشفي بالآشوريين ليس أكثر . 
تشفي ...؟
ولماذا يتشفون بشعب خلصه الرب واعتبره عظيماً بايمانه ..!!!
اين التشفي في سفر اتى على غير هوى بطل السفر نفسه اي يونان النبي ..؟
لماذا يحرفون في صالح غيرهم ..؟!
أم ان التأثير الاسلامي عليكم جعلكم تعتبرون كل تاريخ صحيح هو : تحريف وزور !؟
فكل الأدلة تؤكد بأن النبي يونان لم يطأ نينوى عاصمة الآشوريين إطلاقا ،لأن النبي يونان عاصر عهد الملك شلمانصر الثالث وتوكلت نينورتا الثاني في حوالي سنة 862 ق.م أي قبل أن تنتقل عاصمة الآشوريين من مدينة سرجون ( شارو_كين ) الى نينوى في عهد الملك سنحاريب ( 705- 681 ق.م ) حيث إستمرتْ نينوى كعاصمة للآشوريين حتى سقوطها . أي إن نينوى في زمن النبي يونان لم تكن مهمة حتى عهد الملك سنحاريب الذي جاء بعد عصر يونان بحوالي مائة سنة . 




> فكل الأدلة تؤكد بأن النبي يونان لم يطأ نينوى عاصمة الآشوريين إطلاقا ،لأن النبي يونان عاصر عهد الملك شلمانصر الثالث وتوكلت نينورتا الثاني في حوالي سنة 862 ق.م أي قبل أن تنتقل عاصمة الآشوريين من مدينة سرجون ( شارو_كين ) الى نينوى في عهد الملك سنحاريب ( 705- 681 ق.م ) حيث إستمرتْ نينوى كعاصمة للآشوريين حتى سقوطها . أي إن نينوى في زمن النبي يونان لم تكن مهمة حتى عهد الملك سنحاريب الذي جاء بعد عصر يونان بحوالي مائة سنة


 
السفر المقدس لم يقل بأنها كانت " عاصمة " ..!

اما كونها مهمة .. فيكفي اهميتها انها كانت موقعاً لعبادة الالهة عشتار !

Nineveh had to wait for the neo-Assyrian kings, particularly from the time of Ashurnasirpal II (ruled 883–859 BC) onward, for a considerable architectural expansion. Thereafter successive monarchs kept in repair and founded new palaces, temples to Sîn, Nergal, Šamaš, Ishtar, and Nabiu of Borsippa.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nineveh

In the 2nd and 3rd millennia BC Nineveh was known primarily as a religious center. The healing powers of its statue of the goddess Ishtar were renowned as far away as Egypt.

http://history-world.org/nineveh.htm

فلم تكن مدينة خيالية اسطورية .. بل حقيقية !




> ويُقال ـ والكلام للباحث كمال الصليبي ــ إن يونان تنبأ بتوسع لمملكة إسرائيل ،في عهد يربعام بن يُؤآش الذي كان ملكا على إسرائيل في السامرة سنة ( 786 ــ 746 ) ويستنتج منه إن يونان إما كان نبيا معاصرا للملك يربعام المذكور ، أو سابقا لعهده بمدة قليلة ، وبمعنى آخر إنه كان من أنبياء القرن التاسع أو الثامن قبل الميلاد .
> والواضح من هذا الكلام إن أهالي المدينة كانوا يعبدون نفس الإله الذي كان يعبده يونان ،


 
*نفس الاله !!!!
طبعاً الحكي لا عليه جمرك ولا ضرايب !

كيف يكون نفس الاله .. بينما آلهة نينوي كانت آشور وعشتار وانكيدو وانليل الخ الالهة الكثيرة .. وثنية وتعدد آلهة ..!
بينما اله اليهود والمسيحيين هو واحد !؟

وطبعاً لأن كلام الصليبي مجرد خواء  .. فانه سيناقض نفسه وبسرعة قياسية .. اذ اكمل النكرة نقله عنه قائلاً :*





> والواضح أيضا من الكلام نفسه إن نينوى كانت مدنية يعتمد إقتصادها على البهائم مثل الأبقار والأغنام ، علما إن هذا الوصف لا ينطبق على نينوى التي كانت عاصمة المملكة الآشورية بشمال العراق حتى آواخر القرن السابع قبل الميلاد ، وهي كانت مركزا لا لرعاية المواشي وتسويقها ، بل لأمبراطورية عسكرية كانت لها المكانة الأولى بين دول الشرق الأدنى في زمانها . أضف الى ذلك إن نينوى عاصمة الآشوريين كانت لها أديانها الخاصة بها ، ولم يكن أهلها ولا ملوكها في أي وقت من الأوقات على دين يهوه، أو على دين يونان .


 
*الا يتعارض هذا الكلام :


*

> ولم يكن أهلها ولا ملوكها في أي وقت من الأوقات على دين يهوه، أو على دين يونان .


​ولم يكن أهلها ولا ملوكها في أي وقت من الأوقات على دين يهوه، أو على دين يونان .​مع كلامه السابق اعلاه :




> والواضح من هذا الكلام إن أهالي المدينة كانوا يعبدون نفس الإله الذي كان يعبده يونان


 
*من الذي يلقي بالتناقضات الا الكذاب !*
ولما لم ينفذ الإله قراره بتخريب نينوى ، قائلا : أفلا أشفق أنا على نينوى المدينة الكبيرة التي يوجد فيها أكثر من إثنتي عشرة ربوة من الناس الذين لا يعرفون يمينهم من شماله ، وبهائم كثيرة ؟؟
وهذه إشارة أخرى الى إن إقتصاد نينوى كان يقوم أساسا على إقتناء البهائم ، ويبدو أن هذه المدينة كانت سوقا للماشية في منطقة رعوية غنية ، وهي لم تكن إطلاقا نينوى عاصمة آشور ، إنما كانت ( نِزوَه ) في الجنوب حيث مركز للماشية والأبقار والمراعي . 




> ولما لم ينفذ الإله قراره بتخريب نينوى ، قائلا : أفلا أشفق أنا على نينوى المدينة الكبيرة التي يوجد فيها أكثر من إثنتي عشرة ربوة من الناس الذين لا يعرفون يمينهم من شماله ، وبهائم كثيرة ؟؟
> وهذه إشارة أخرى الى إن إقتصاد نينوى كان يقوم أساسا على إقتناء البهائم ، ويبدو أن هذه المدينة كانت سوقا للماشية في منطقة رعوية غنية ، وهي لم تكن إطلاقا نينوى عاصمة آشور ، إنما كانت ( نِزوَه ) في الجنوب حيث مركز للماشية والأبقار والمراعي


 
*هل مجرد وجود ماشية وبهائم في المدينة ، فيعني هذا بأن المدينة كانت تحتكر " سوق الماشية " ..؟!
هل امامنا " باحث " ام مريض ينتمي الى ماشية ؟*




> فالإعتقاد السائد هو إن أحداث قصة يونان جرت بين سواحل يافا بفلسطين ومدينة نينوى بشمال العراق ، والمسافة بين المدينتين هي أكثر من 1400 كم وإن إجتيازها مشيا أو على الدواب يحتاج الإنسان الى مالا يقل عن شهرين ، وفي سفر اليونان يذكر إن المسافة الى نينوى هي ثلاثة أيام ، وهو قطعها بأربعة أيام لأنه دار حول المدينة بيوم واحد } " إنتهى الإقتباس ". فالإعتقاد السائد هو إن أحداث قصة يونان جرت بين سواحل يافا بفلسطين ومدينة نينوى بشمال العراق ، والمسافة بين المدينتين هي أكثر من 1400 كم وإن إجتيازها مشيا أو على الدواب يحتاج الإنسان الى مالا يقل عن شهرين ، وفي سفر اليونان يذكر إن المسافة الى نينوى هي ثلاثة أيام ، وهو قطعها بأربعة أيام لأنه دار حول المدينة بيوم واحد } " إنتهى الإقتباس "





*وطبعاً هذا الشطط الفاحش سيقضي على كامل هراء الصليبي ..

لأنه اثبت بأنه لم يقرأ طوال حياته سفر يونان ..

لأن السفر لم يقل ابداً بأن المسافة بين اسرائيل ونينوى هي ثلاثة ايام !!!
ابداً .. هذا غير موجود !

انما قيل هذا : 
*
" فقام يونان و ذهب الى نينوى بحسب قول الرب اما نينوى فكانت مدينة عظيمة لله مسيرة ثلاثة ايام .
فابتدا يونان يدخل المدينة مسيرة يوم واحد و نادى و قال بعد اربعين يوما تنقلب نينوى " ( سفر يونان 3:3و4).​فالمدينة كانت " مساحتها " مسيرة ثلاثة ايام !
ولم يقل المسير اليها هو ثلاثة ايام .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




والدليل في الاية اللاحقة مباشرة اذ نقرأ بأن يونان لم يقطع كامل المدينة في كرازته .. انما اكتفى بقطع مسافة " يوم واحد " !

" فابتدا يونان يدخل المدينة مسيرة يوم واحد .." !

وهذا اثبات قاصم بأن كمال الصليبي لم يقرأ .. ولم يفهم !

فلم يكن كمال ، " كاملاً " !
ولا كان الصليبي ، " صليبياً " !

وحاشا ان تكون هذا الاسماء لائقة به .


المجد للرب .. 

المسيح قام حقاً قام ..

البابلي 


​


​


----------



## صوت الرب (26 مايو 2010)

الرد رائع و كامل استاذي البابلي
الرب يستخدمك للدفاع عنكلمته المقدسة


----------



## البابلـي (27 مايو 2010)

*يدوم صليبك استاذنا صوت الرب ...*

*صلواتك لضعفي ..* :smi102:


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مايو 2010)

رائع أخينا البابلي 
لي عودة لدراسة أكبر وأعمق


----------



## holiness (27 مايو 2010)

امين ربي يباركك اخوية البابلي 

مع الاسف مازال هناك من يتبع نسطور .. ويدعي انه قومي و يدافع عن عشتار و غيرهم 

على العموم تحياتي لك .. 
وربي يحفظك و يدوم صليبك خوني


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 مايو 2010)

*



ديانة " نسطوثنية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*هههههه
الف شكر ليك استاذنا الغالى .
ليعوضك الله عن كل تعب.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مايو 2010)

*سؤال*

*هل كل الاشوريين نساطره*

*مع تقديري و احترامي للجميع بس حبيت اعرف*

*هل كل الاشوريين نساطره ام هناك غير نساطره*

*سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (27 مايو 2010)

*



هل كل الاشوريين نساطره

مع تقديري و احترامي للجميع بس حبيت اعرف

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *هل كل الاشوريين نساطره ام هناك غير نساطره*


 
*ملحوظة صغيرة :*
*بالطبع ليس كلهم من الكنيسة النسطورية الموجودة الان بل هم مجرد نسبة *
*ولكن اريد ان اوضح ان الكنيسة النسطورية الموجودة الان لو نظرنا للايمان الذى يوجد بها هو نفس الايمان الحقيقى الموجود لدينا *
*ولكن الامر يتمحور فى الايقونات بمعنى لا يؤمنون بها *


----------



## حمورابي (27 مايو 2010)

*تحية
أعتذر عن قلة مشاركتي في المنتدى وذلك بسبب ظروف خاصة . إنْ شاء الله سوف أشارك بالقريب العاجل 
وفقط الأن أسجل مروري . في ( الموضوع ) لكي أعود من أجله ِ *



> النسطو مسلم



*ولكن بعد أذن حضرتك يازميل بابلي لم أفهم ما علاقة ربط الكلمة الأولى ب الثانية . . ! *


----------



## البابلـي (28 مايو 2010)

*دامت صلبانكم الشواهق اخوتي واساتذتي ...*

*وكل اسم مبارك خط كلمة في هذا المكان ... شرفتم الموضوع وصاحبه ..*


*ساعلق على بعض المداخلات بنعمة الرب ...*




> *هل كل الاشوريين نساطره
> 
> مع تقديري و احترامي للجميع بس حبيت اعرف
> 
> هل كل الاشوريين نساطره ام هناك غير نساطره*




*لا يا عزيزي .. فالاشوريين منهم الكاثوليك والانجيليين .. *
*خالص محبتي وتحياتي ..*


*الاخ حمورابي :*



> *ولكن بعد أذن حضرتك يازميل بابلي لم أفهم ما علاقة ربط الكلمة الأولى ب الثانية . . ! *




*الربط يرجع لسبب تاريخي وهو التغلغل النسطوري في الاسلام ونشأته ..!*

*لدرجة انه حتى مفسري القرآن قد تأثروا بتفسيرهم .. كقول البيضاوي في مسألة صلب المسيح :*

*"  فقال بعض اليهود: إنه كان كاذباً فقتلناه حقاً، وتردد آخرون فقال بعضهم: إن كان هذا عيسى فأين صاحبنا، وقال بعضهم: الوجه وجه عيسى والبدن بدن صاحبنا، وقال من سمع منه أن الله سبحانه وتعالى يرفعني إلى السماء: أنه رفع إلى السماء. وقال قوم: صلب الناسوت وصعد اللاهوت. " *

*ومازال العديد من النساطرة والى اليوم - ولا اقصد الاشوريين فليسوا كلهم نساطرة - يتخذون الجانب الاسلامي ويتجنبون نقاشهم او تبشيرهم ..*
*وتجد اعداء التوراة المقدسة منهم يهاجمون كتب الانبياء بضراوة .. بينما ينكمشون امام القرآن !*

*خالص التقدير*
*البابلي*

​


----------



## jojo_angelic (28 مايو 2010)

الباعوثة أو الطلب هي ذكرى لتوبة أهالي نينوى الذين سمعوا كرازة  يونان
           النبي فقضوا أياما بالصلاة والصوم نادمين على خطاياهـم وسائلين الرحمة من اللــه 
           وعلى مثالهــم نقضي نحن المؤمنون أيضا ثلاثة أيام التوبة بالصلاة والصوم والصدقـــة
           وأعمـال الرحمة لكي يتـرأف الـــرب ويعفــو عنـــا.

            أن صوم نينوى صوم تقليدي  خاص بكنيســة المشرق الاثورية  له جذور تأريخية
            واصبح في أيامنا دعوة للتوبة وقبول رحمة الله لاننا مازلنا خاطئيــن.

            باعوثا نينــوى التي تصادف الاثنين السابق للصوم الكبيــرتدوم ثلاثة أيام
            حسب كتاب المجـل والحوذرا الى عهد الجاثليق (570 -581 م) عندما ضايق
            البـلد (طاعـون) وكانت علامته تظهر على كف الانسان بثلاث نقط سود وحالما
            يبصرها يموثم أتفق اسقف نينوى على عمل الباعوثا بأن يصوموا ويصلوا ثلاثة أيام.

            أين هي المشكله بالنسبه للاستاذ أكرم الصليبـي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أسم غريــب......
              لاأحــد يجبـرك أن تصـوم بس لا تخبص روحــــك .

           سلمت يــداك أخي البابلـــــــــــــــــــي على ردك الشافـــي.

            أشــــوريه وافتخـــــــــــــــــر.


----------



## حمورابي (29 مايو 2010)

*تحية
الأخ بابلي 
أتفق مع حضرتك حول هذه النقطة *



> الربط يرجع لسبب تاريخي وهو التغلغل النسطوري في الاسلام ونشأته ..!



*أذا كان الأسلام قد تأثر باللغة الآرامية فأكيد تأثر بالنساطرة بما أن السريانية لغتهم . 
أما مسألة التبشير أتفق معك ولكن لاتنسى الظروف . التي يمر بها العراق *


----------



## MAJI (31 مايو 2010)

اقتباس عن الموضوع كل هذا لم يراه هذا النسطو- اسلامي ؟!
لا تنسوا ان نبي الاسلام التقى ببحيرى النسطوري واخذ منه  هرطقته ودونها في القران.
فالاسلام نسطوري الرؤيا للمسيحية .
اما بالنسبة للباعوثا فنحن الكلدان  ايضا نصومها 
وهي باب للتوبة لمن يريد
فما المشكلة ؟
شكرا اخي البابلي 
والرب يباركك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 مايو 2010)

*يا جماعه النسطوريه تثبت لاهوت المسيح و كل حاجه*

*انما الاريوسيه هي الي بتقول انه المسيح اله مخلوق فخطرها اعظم و اتغلغلت اكتر في الاسلام*

*النسطوريه تقول ان يسوع الانسان متحد مصاحبه مع المسيح الاله *

*انما الاريوسيه و الايبونيه هم من كان لهم عظيم الاثر في الاسلام لا النسطوريه*

*هذا مجرد راي اخوتي*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------

